# Die optimale Fischfrikadelle



## torino (24. November 2010)

Hallo
ich hab jetzt schon sehr oft Fischfrikadellen gemacht,jedoch kamen sie irgendwie einen nach einer Zeit aus den Ohren wieder irgendwie raus,weil ich finde das sie immer irgendwie gleich schmecken also irgendwie nur nach Paniermehl also ich mach ja immer in eine größere Masse immer ein Ei rein und dann kommt so viel Paniermehl zu bis man auch die Bullette formen kann . Was nimmt ihr denn eigentlich für Gwürze usw. damit die Bullette nach was schmeckt ?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hab jetzt schon sehr oft Fischfrikadellen gemacht,jedoch kamen sie irgendwie einen nach einer Zeit aus den Ohren wieder irgendwie raus,weil ich finde das sie immer irgendwie gleich schmecken also irgendwie nur nach Paniermehl also ich mach ja immer in eine größere Masse immer ein Ei rein und dann kommt so viel Paniermehl zu bis man auch die Bullette formen kann . Was nimmt ihr denn eigentlich für Gwürze usw. damit die Bullette nach was schmeckt ?



Wie du machst Paniermehl in die Masse??


----------



## SCHUBERTH (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

ja pfeffer & salz ein wenig zitrone je nach geschmak :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Salz, Pfeffer, Paprikapulver, wenig Knoblauch und vor allem viel Kräuter (damit kannst Du auch den Geschmack variieren: Mal mit Petersilie, mal mit Dill, mal mit Schnittlauch, mal mit Kerbel etc.).
Kräuter einfach hacken und in die Masse geben.

Alternativ kannst Du zur Geschmackserweiterung auch z. B. mit Gemüsen oder Pilzen arbeiten. Diese kleinschneiden, andünsten, abkühlen lassen und dann unter die Masse geben.

Z. B.: 
Sellerie 
Paprika
Lauch
Petersilienwurzel
Rote Bete (sehr gut, wenn man dazu etwas geriebenen Meerrettich gibt in ide Masse)
Pfifferlinge (oder auch sonst alle Pilze)

Was ebenfalls geht, ist kleingeschnittener und mit Zwiebeln angebratener Bauchspeck (auch abkühlen lassen vorher).

Oder auch verschiedene Gewürze wie Senf, Meerrettich, grüner Pfeffer, Curry (gut mit etwas kleingeschnittenen Obst (säuerlich süß, Äpfel z. B.) gemischt....


Statt Semmelbrösel würde ich alte, kleingeschnittene und mit etwas Milch eingeweichte und dann ausgedrückte Brötchen verwenden, macht die Masse saftiger.

Semmelbrösel nur dazugeben, wenn die Masse zu weich sein sollte.

Du siehst, da gibts ne Menge möglicher Variationen...


----------



## torino (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Kann man auch normale getrocknete Kräuter nehmen wenn man wie jetzt im Winter man nicht in Garten gehen kann und ernten kann ?


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Ich hatte neulich aus einer Barbe-Brasse Mischung Frikadellen gemacht. Einfach 3x gewolft, 1 Ei rein, bisschen Paniermehl, Gewürze, 1 Zwiebel, Petersilie und ab in die Pfanne. War lecker.


----------



## Rocky Coast (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Habe besonders bei Friedfischfrikadellen viele verschiedene Varianten ausprobiert. Alle haben geschmeckt, aber da ich meist die geschmackliche Richtung pikant bis scharf bevorzuge, gebe ich neben viel Zwiebel in die angesprochene Grundmasse noch gerne:

-Senf

-Parmesan

-scharfes Paprikapulver

-angebratene und gepfefferte Speckwürfel

-Kapern

Sollte in der  Masse durch die Eier und das Binden der Fischgeschmack zu schwach werden, kommen Sardellenfilets zum Einsatz und etwas Fischfond aus dem Glas.

Es gibt auch Gewürzfertigmischungen, die als Zusatz sehr geeignet sind, wie zum Beispiel von Kaufland das Wagner Hackepeter-Gewürzsalz, außerdem gerne etwas Oregano oder vor allem Majoran.

Wie bei allem: Die Dosis machts!
Nach eigenem Geschmack abstimmen!


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

fisch, in milch eingeweichte brötchen, zwiebeln, petersilie, knoblauch, fetten speck und (wichtig!!) etwas räucherfisch, z.b. schillerlocke, durch den fleischwolf und dann mit pfeffer und salz abschmecken. eiweiß genug zur bindung, also eier nicht notwendig.

reicht.


gruss achim


----------



## hans albers (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

moin.. 

man kann fischfrikadellen 
auch auf kartoffel basis herstellen(+ei)
ich verfeinere die dann mit:

-kräutern
-knoblauch 
-zwiebeln
-speck

legger, dat..

greetz
lars


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Haut ihr da den kompletten Fisch (ohne Kopf, Schuppen und Flossen natürlich) in den Wolf?

Merkt man die Gräten dann später nicht? ich würde ja auch gern mal sowas probieren, trau mich aber wegen der Gräten nicht so richtig. #c


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Haut ihr da den kompletten Fisch (ohne Kopf, Schuppen und Flossen natürlich) in den Wolf?
> 
> Merkt man die Gräten dann später nicht? ich würde ja auch gern mal sowas probieren, trau mich aber wegen der Gräten nicht so richtig. #c



Ich denk das kommt auf den Fisch an. 

Ich habe es lediglich einmal gemacht: Hab einen großen Döbel filetiert, Bauchgräten (Döbel haben ja bekanntermaßen recht stabile Bauchgräten)aber  dran gelassen und das dann 3 mal durch den Wolf gejagt.
Hat man an Gräten nix mehr gemerkt.

Das ist ja gerade der Witz an der Sache, dass bspw. bei Weißfischen die ganzen Gräten zerhäxelt werden.

Ich hatte aber das gleiche Problem wie der TE: Zu viel Paniermehr -> trocken und kaum Fischgeschmack.


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Haut ihr da den kompletten Fisch (ohne Kopf, Schuppen und Flossen natürlich) in den Wolf?
> 
> Merkt man die Gräten dann später nicht? ich würde ja auch gern mal sowas probieren, trau mich aber wegen der Gräten nicht so richtig. #c


2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Fisch filetieren und dann (ohne Haut) das Filet durch den Wolf drehen.

2. Fisch in Kochtopf mit kochendem Wasser geben, 3-5 Minuten warten, Fisch rausholen und das dadurch weich gewordene Fleisch vom Skelett entfernen (mit Gabel, Messer, Händen, wie auch immer).


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Ok, fileteren wäre eine Möglichkeit aber dann würde ich das Filet braten.

Wenn wir Hegefischen haben, nimmt sich ein Sportfreund immer die großen Brassen, Güstern und die größeren Rotaugen mit und macht daraus auch Buletten (Frikadellen).

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass man aus den Brassen und den Güstern erst die Gräten puhlen müsste ... dann eher keine Buletten machen.

Das wäre mir zu anstrengend.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

filetieren auf die grobe art, von der haut schneiden und ab in den fleischwolf, denke mal eh dass die boulette eigentlich für fischarten gedacht ist, deren fleisch schmackhaft ist aber deren gräten einen wahnsinnig machen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ok, fileteren wäre eine Möglichkeit aber dann würde ich das Filet braten.


Dann haste aber trotzdem die Y-Gräten im Weißfischfilet, das möchte man ja durch das fleischwolfen umgehen.



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> filetieren auf die grobe art, von der haut schneiden und ab in den fleischwolf, denke mal eh dass die boulette eigentlich für fischarten gedacht ist, deren fleisch schmackhaft ist aber deren gräten einen wahnsinnig machen.


Richtig.


----------



## Malagacosta (28. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Hallo,  wir machen die Bouletten immer so:

*[FONT=&quot]Zutaten:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]500gr. Weißfischfilet oder ähnlich (geht auch sehr gut mit Hecht.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Auf jeden Fall sollte man ihn gut trockentupfen.)
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ca.  100 gr. mageren Speck[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ca. 50 gr. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mehl (stimmt die Konsistenz nicht, dann etwas mehr)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]100-150 gr. Zwiebeln je nach Geschmack, wir nehmen 150gr.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 mittleres Ei[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Salz und Pfeffer[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Wenn man/frau will, kann auch noch Schnittlauch oder andere Kräuter untergemischt werden, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Semmelmehl und Öl oder Butter[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Zubereitung:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Weißfische filetieren, enthäuten (die kleinen Stützgräten können im Muskelfleisch verbleiben)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Filet, Speck, Zwiebeln  *ZWEIMAL* durch den Fleischwolf geben. Alle Zutaten in einer Schüssel gut miteinander verrühren. Dann den gehackten Schnitllauch bzw. die gehackten Kräuter unterheben. Die Masse in flache, nicht zu große  Frikadellen formen, in Semmelmehl wenden und bei guter Hitze in der Pfanne mit etwas Fett braten, bis sie braun und knusprig sind.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich brate immer erst eine kleine Probeboulette um zu kosten ob die Salzmenge stimmt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Guten Appetit wünscht[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Malagacosta  [/FONT]#h


----------



## omnimc (28. November 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

und wieviele grundeln benötigt man für so eine bullette?


----------



## sprogoe (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

ist ja höchst interesant, was einige so in die Buletten schmeißen. Zunächst mal meine Vorstellung davon, wie man ne Fischbulette dazu kriegt, daß sie auch nach Fisch schmeckt: da die heimischen Süßwasserfische allesammt keinen allzu intensiven Fischgeschmack haben, mische ich immer zur Hälfte kräftig schmeckenden Salzwasserfisch dazu und zwar Seelachs (Köhler) als gefrorenes Filet. Und warum eigentlich 3 x durch den Wolf drehen? Das Zeug wird doch wie Babybrei für Kinder ab dem 3. Monat. Einmal genügt und die Gräten merkt man auch dann nicht. 
Jetzt kommt noch die Zubereitungsweise des Fischermeisters eines großen Norddeutschen Sees, die ich der Verkäuferin in seinem eigenen Geschäft vor vielen Jahren einmal abgeluchst habe, (hat sich zunächst einmal heftig dagegen gestreubt):

Fischfilet einmal durch den Wolf, Zwiebeln nach Geschmack gleich mit durchdrehen.
auf 500 gr Fischmasse kommt 1 Ei und 1 eingeweichtes und gut wieder ausgedrücktes altbackenes Brötchen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
die Masse kräftig mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, auch mit scharfem Paprika
außerdem gehackte Petersilie und Schnittlauch hinzu fügen
(Dill und Knoblauch in den Buletten schmeckt Kacke)
jetzt kommt der Clou an der Sache:
reichlich fetten Speck in ganz kleine Würfel schneiden und den Boden der leicht geölten und heißen Pfanne damit ausstreuen, den Speck leicht anbraten (aber nur, bis er vom glasigen Zustand wieder in den weißen übergeht) dann die Buletten drauflegen, leicht andrücken und braten, mit der 2. Seite genauso verfahren
restlichen Speck aus der Pfanne nehmen (kann man auch auf die fertigen Buletten sreuen, oder denen geben, die keinen Fisch mögen)
mit der nächste Pfannenladung genauso verfahren.
So sind die Buletten schmackhafter und saftiger mit einer leichten Rauchnote durch den fetten Speck.

gutes Gelingen wünscht Siggi


----------



## buddah (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

es soll doch wirklich Leute geben die Knoblauch und Dill mögen|bigeyes....selbst in Frikadellen....ist eben Geschmackssache mein Gutster#d


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*



buddah schrieb:


> es soll doch wirklich Leute geben die Knoblauch und Dill mögen|bigeyes....selbst in Frikadellen....ist eben Geschmackssache mein Gutster#d



Hallo buddah,
Dill und Knoblauch mag ich nicht nur, sondern liebe sie, in den passenden Speisen.
ich habe die Buletten schon mit Dill und Knoblauch gemacht, aber der Fischgeschmack ist dann fast nicht mehr vorhanden und die Dinger schmecken wie ein gekräutertes Fischbrötchen ohne Fisch.
Deshalb kommt das in meine Buletten nicht mehr rein.
Aber wie gesagt, jeder nach seinem Geschmack.

Gutes Gelingen und schöne Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Pete (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die optimale Fischfrikadelle*

Hi, Jungs...Fixe Fisch-Bouletten wird eines unserer Themen beim NORWEGENTREFFEN sein...Beim Life-Cooking gehts u.a. um die einfache, während einer Norwegenreise zu praktizierende unkomplizierte Art der Verwertung auch von Teilen der Fische, die nicht im Gefrierbeutel landen (zB. Bauchlappen)...Da sind uns die unterschiedlichen Ansätze und Ideen gerade mal wieder recht...
Eine Idee konnte ich im Herbst aufschnappen: Statt Semmelmehl oder eingeweichter alter Semmeln geht auch Fertigpulver vom Kartoffelpüree...Super Bindekraft...Konistenz eher wie bei den norwegischen Fiskekaka...

Ich hab am Wochenende auch mal Bouletten gemacht: 700 gr. Seelachsfilet klein geschnitten, 250gr. Semmelmehl, 2 Eier roh, 4 gekochte Eier (feinst geschnitten für die Masse), 5 Gewürzgürkchen (fein gewürfelt), 3 Zwiebeln, Paprika, Pfeffer, wenig Kümmel (gem.), Salz, Petersilie...Eine Nacht als geknetete Masse im Kühlschrank belassen...
In Mehl gewälzte Bouletten langsam in reichlich Butterschmalz mit darin befindlichen Schinkenspeckwürfeln (geben Geschmack und sind als Bratenfett feine Ergänzung zum Kartoffelpü) gaanz langsam braun ziehen lassen...Zum Schluß mit mehr Feuer zum Braten bringen, damit knusprige Kruste entsteht...


----------

